# Judge these guys like they were in a show :P *PIC HEAVY*



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Would you have added these guys to your herd, going by pedigree alone?
(Yeah yeah, look at the actual goat you're getting for quality, not at their pedigrees etc.)

But since I haven't put pictures up yet, how would you think of them?

Buck's sire
Buck's dam

Doe's sire
Doe's dam

And for the doe's dad, what does the "I" before his number mean? Is that because his dam wasn't recorded or something, therefore making the pedigree incomplete? How is he still a fullblood then?
I need someone to explain these things to me, as these are my first (to be) registered fullblood animals.

How do you go about naming them on the registration form? Do you have to keep the same name the breeder put down, or can you add a call name of sorts to it within quotation marks? The transferring at registration thing at the bottom of the registration request is all filled out from the breeder, so no worries about that I guess.

Also... What does "Regn. No." stand for? Registered number or something?
Thanks guys. 
I know you can help me out.





- - - - -- - - - - -- - - - - - - - -- - - --   - - - -- - - - -

Judge my newest additions! Where would you place them if you were the judge, conformation wise?
I don't care if the color is off.
(heheh, sort of an online goat show... not really)
Pictures below.


----------



## Roll farms (May 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm not an ABGA member so I can't tell you what all their little abbreviations and regulations are.

They quit taking other associations' registrations so the 'missing' info may have been an IBGA or USBGA registration, but that is JUST a guess on my part.

They look good on paper...I like Dr. Pepper and War Paint a lot.
Did you take a look at the parents / teat structures?

And, I won't tell you that the goat can't read it's papers so you can't really go by that alone.  

If I buy a named goat I try to leave the name on the application as is...but I let folks name the goats they buy off of me.

When can we see pics?


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

I was happy when I saw War Paint as well, but yeah, as long as I'm happy with them names on a piece of paper don't particularly matter, just wanted input from others. 

I wish I had gotten to see their parents more, but not being allowed into the pens (biosecurity reasons) to get up close didn't help much. I did see them from the barn aisle and I liked what I saw. I picked two out of different sires so I wouldn't be too worried about inbreeding. I wouldn't mind a bit of line breeding, but just throwing siblings together repeatedly isn't a good idea.

It's not like these guys were selling for eight hundred dollars or anything, I know they aren't "the best" but they're much, MUCH better than my current does. Tansy's just so... bony. And Cinnamon isn't even 50/50 Boer, she's 75% Nubian. :/
I'll use the percentages for meat producers mostly unless I get an amazing animal to keep for breeding. Breed the best, eat the rest (but boy that's hard sometimes!).

Actually... I'll run out and snap some pictures now.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Ooookay, pics are uploading.
I took a couple pictures of Sugar as well (Cinnamon and Tomahawk's kid) to compare I guess. Buckshot doesn't matter, as I know he's bony like his mother and I plan on never breeding him anyway. He's been crunched with the burdizzo, but I'm not so confident that took. He's going to be a companion wether for the buck until I get a different buck to keep with him. Then I'll have two goats with a purpose instead of one breeder and one friend for him. 

Anyway, that was sort of off-topic.

I think Sugar is looking good compared with the new ones, and she's two months younger than the youngest of the two!

Doeling was born 2/9/11, buckling on 1/25/11, Sugar on 4/20/11


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Buck has horns and the darker colored head, the breeders called him a baldface. He has a spot on his right front leg. The doe has a folded ear tip, but oh well. She's disbudded and looks so similar to Sugar! A little less white on her face is practically the only difference.





Doe





Doe





Doe





Buck





Sugar with the others in the background (Cinnamon's kid, she's disbudded. Not a fullblood. She's 5/8ths Boer). Tansy is the paint, and her kid Buckshot (also disbudded) is directly in front of her blocking the view of the rest of her body.





Doe





Buck





Doe & buck





Buck & doe





Buck & doe





Sugar





Sugar





Buck





Doe





Doe





Doe with a sand-fluffing chicken (and Tansy's butt )





Sugar in front of the doe (same chicken)





Buck





Buck & doe





Buck & doe





Buck & doe





Buck & doe





Buck & doe





Sugar. She has a nice fat deposit under her neck from the amount of milk her mother produces. It's fun to squish. 
Cinnamon comes from a dairy herd, so naturally she has more than enough for her kid!





Buck & doe





Buck & doe


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Ignore the nasty duck pool* and dead pasture. They just got access to another pasture area Sunday and yet they hang out in the old one...

* Doesn't matter how often you change the water, it gets disgusting within ten minutes anyway. 
Ask anyone with ducks, they're disgusting. :/


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I'm not an ABGA member so I can't tell you what all their little abbreviations and regulations are.
> 
> They quit taking other associations' registrations so the 'missing' info may have been an IBGA or USBGA registration, but that is JUST a guess on my part.
> 
> ...


Now that I think about it, it makes sense that the I would stand for IBGA, but who knows.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 11, 2011)

IBGA registration numbers have an I in the front. Not sure why they aren't showing the dam information on that one.  Our Abga paperwork is showing IBGA on it, just got some back.  

I am sure you can call and ask questions, I have had good luck getting them on the phone, and answering my beginner questions.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

ABGA.org:


> *ABGA Registry Related Press Release*
> Effective March 1, 2011 the American Boer Goat Association will no longer accept registration papers from any domestic registry for registration, shows or for any other purpose. Please refer to Rule 1400.D.i regarding registration requirements for non-major shows.*
> Only original registration certificates or original registration certificates accompanied by a completed transfer to the ABGA applicant from the domestic registries will be accepted for ABGA registration until March 1, 2011 (Postmarked Date).  Effective immediately the cost to dual register goats from any domestic registry is a flat fee of $15.00.
> *At the discretion of ABGA sanctioned major shows, registration certificates from other domestic registries may be accepted.  Please refer to rules of the individual major show


They've stopped accepting things from the other registries, that's probably why. I'm sure it has something to do with money and getting more members joining... 

Thanks for the reply! I assumed that the "I" meant IBGA once Roll mentioned it, but your confirmation helps.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 11, 2011)

RabbleRoost Farm said:
			
		

> ABGA.org:
> 
> 
> > *ABGA Registry Related Press Release*
> ...


No expert here: but that doesn't make any sense why the dam is not showing up, since the Sire is clearly IBGA and his registration is on there. Plus my understanding is they wont allow you to register the animal at all. Why would an animal only get half registered? Just thinking out loud. I would call them and ask.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

I know, I really ought to.
I'll have to look into that later tonight and see what turns up.

It seems like he's fine but his mother's information wasn't entered somehow.


Edit: Or perhaps the mother hasn't had her registration switched to ABGA or something??
No clue. Should get this straightened around.

I bet when I become a member and send their registration papers in I'll get pedigrees back, right?
In theory, that _should_ include the sire's dam's lineage...


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Just emailed and received this back (promptly!):


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure why it is showing up like that but the complete pedigree is showing in our system and the Buck is indeed a fullblood.
> 
> _(misc contact info here)_


Good! Glad that's taken care of. 
The sire's dam's info still isn't showing online, but they're the ones that hold the pedigree information anyway, and if they say everyone's a fullblood Boer, then they are.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 11, 2011)

That sounds good, I am sure when you get your paperwork for them it will be on that. 

As far as judging your new animals. The full bloods seem to carry a lot of nice muscling down their legs, this is something you wont see quit as much with your percentage doe. But I love the percentage does top-line and how feminine she is.  The buck is my second favorite, seems like he has a little more spring of rib and a little flatter top-line(less of a slope in his pins)  than the doe, but it is a little hard to judge the doe with all that curly hair. The doe looks to be a tad bit longer than the buck, but hard to tell in the photos. 
Your full-bloods have nice skin dark skin color.
How do their teats look? You now ABGA has a new rule on teats? 

Again I am no expert. but have been to a couple meat shows.


----------



## Roll farms (May 11, 2011)

Has that doe been treated recently for cocci?  Her rough coat / messy looking rump sort of have me thinking she might need it...that or a deworming.  How are her eyelids?  
(NOT meaning to offend, I actually think she's a great looking little doe...)
I like your little sugar doe, too.

Congrats!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

They were both dewormed using 1.2 cc Safeguard on 3/28/11 going by breeder records, and were both given 1.5 injectable ivermectin orally just yesterday (May 10th).
I have another buckling/wether that's had the same type of coat since birth... He's never had a bout of diarrhea. As far as I can tell he's fine, not wormy going by eyelids, but unfortunately he left the property (for disbudding) and came home with lice, so all of my goats have been given ivermectin to prevent the spread of the little buggers. I have the exact dates written down somewhere, but my four original goats have each had two courses of it since he (and only he thankfully) still has eggs. 1 cc orally for the kids, 1 cc injected for the mothers, approximately twelve days after the first dose to get any new ones that hatch out.

I just thought it was the way his coat was, I wasn't aware it could even be a symptom. He's eating grass and hasn't been weaned because he's still young. Would there be any other causes you think? I don't believe it's Bo/Se since both the new kids got it and he didn't. It just seems like it wouldn't be picking and choosing so much if it was that right?

Also random coughing... The new ones do that (believe me, I would have quarantined if I had the facilities to do such a thing, but right now all I can do is put them with the others and hope everything works out... Not a good strategy. I'm actually working on getting an old garage out to my place at the time being to use as a MUCH bigger barn than what I have now!) from time to time I've noticed - more than my original goats. It just makes me feel like I may have bought and added a problem to my herd with these guys. Gah, calm my nerves!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Oh no worries, I'm not offended!
I asked for help, and I fully intend to utilize any given. 

And yeah, I know about how two teats (1 + 1 or is it 1 x 1?) is now "preferred" over four, but I'm extremely happy they both have four clean, well separated teats. I'm of the opinion that they can nurse higher numbers of kids at the same time than a doe with only two teats and triplets. Won't have to worry so much over kids getting enough to eat, or the doe's udder being chewed up and sore from the kids competing for a meal. These are first and foremost meat producing animals, and I want them to be the best they can be at it. Sugar also has four teats like her father, though fortunately she didn't inherit his uhh... Fish teat? Anyway, I'm thinking she'll have lots of milk for her kids because of the Nubian in her, and she's definitely a keeper. 

May I ask why she looks feminine? Is it a thin neck or her long ears? Please describe these things for me, lol. I wouldn't mind going to a couple shows to learn how things are judged, but I don't know if there are any close enough to me to go to. When you join a registry, you find out about shows correct? I imagine you could find that info online, but on a phone it's not so much fun. Yeah. Ask me how I typed this.


----------

